# Some of my pet portraits



## jopetportraits

Here are some of my pet portraits. I work in pastels on Clairefontaine pastemat which is a brilliant surface to work on. It holds the pastel well and helps me to achieve the detail to produce a true likeness of the subject. All portraits are hand drawn and unique. Hope you like them.


----------



## trueimage

They're lovely Jo, I love the last one, you did a great job on the expressions of both of the dogs. All the best


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you so much for your comment. The Huskies are actually one of my favourites. Worked larger than most of my commissions at 18x24 inches. They were commissioned for the secretary of the Kennel club.


----------



## jenniferx

These are stunning, really.


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you Jenniferx. I really enjoy doing them. :thumbup:


----------



## springerpete

Excellent work, I envy you your gift.


----------



## DKDREAM

Really beautiful bet these cost a lot, I feel you could paint Dream beautifully for me. what are your costs


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you Springerpete. Everyone has a gift. Mine are, drawing, cooking and being untidy:lol:

Thank you DKDream. Prices start from £95, if you have a look on my website all the sizes and prices are on there. Is Dream a Maine Coon? He/she looks like it on your avatar.


----------



## Guest

These are fantastic. 

Do you have a waiting list? I've been looking for someone to do one of Bumble for over 6 months now 

Em
xx


----------



## jopetportraits

Thanks Em. I can fit you in if you're interested. Have a look at the website, there are lots of examples on there and details of how to order etc.


----------



## Guest

jopetportraits said:


> Thanks Em. I can fit you in if you're interested. Have a look at the website, there are lots of examples on there and details of how to order etc.


Having a nosey as we speak 

Em
xx


----------



## davidc

Great pics. I like the first one and the cat best but they are all good.
Where do you get Clairefontaine pastemat from, I'd like to have a go with it now you've said that. lol


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you David. I get my pastelmat either from Jacksons art or the SAA (Society for all artists) I think both do pads with various colours but I only buy set colours in either single sheets or packs of five. Jacksons do single sheets or packs of 5 sheets. The SAA only do packs of 5 sheets. I used to use Ingres and then switched to Murano but once I found pastelmat there was no going back!:thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99

Really wonderful


----------



## Guest

Righty, just had a look £265 and is an huge amount of money for me but that is the size I would want. 

I have some photographs I love but I'm not sure they're of a good enough quality compared to the others you've worked from. 

How long would I have to collect the money between commission and completion?

Em
xx


----------



## jopetportraits

Hi Em, I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## jopetportraits

This is King George a Boston Terrier.


----------



## nutmeg

They are lovely, I wish that I had a talent like that.


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you.


----------



## Dogless

These are beautiful; I really want one of Kilo but will wait until he's matured a little- he is changing so fast at the moment


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you Dogless. I know what you mean. If you look on my website there are portraits of my boy Pip as a puppy and as he is now, and they look like completely different dogs.


----------



## Angie2011

Thease are A~M~A~Z~I~N~G!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rache

Wow they are stunning, brilliant, amazing!!


----------



## jopetportraits

Thank you Angie and Rachel.


----------

